# Neofinetia falcata 'Kinginrasha' + (Warning: Larger Photos!)



## Lanmark (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are two shots of *Neofinetia falcata* variety _'Kinginrasha'_ currently in bloom. I'm not overly happy with how the photos turned out, but at least they illustrate somewhat the rough/pebbly texture typically found on both the leaves and the flowers of this variety as well as the upturned faces of the flowers and the curly nature of their spurs. The _'Kinginrasha'_ variety is a small plant overall with a fountain-like form.

Following the two photos of the _'Kinginrasha'_ plant there is also one photo of a pretty pink-flowered Neo I currently have in bloom.

The flowers on both plants are highly fragrant.


----------



## valenzino (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice ones!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 10, 2010)

I should note that the pink one is plant of the variety _'Hanakanzashi'_ which has so far failed to bloom with anything other than standard-form flowers for me. This is the third or maybe the fourth time this particular _'Hanakanzashi'_ plant has bloomed for me. The flowers are nice whether or not they have multiple spurs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2010)

Good job, Mark. Both the growing/blooming and the photos.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice plant, one of my favs! It is hard to fully appreciate this little gem from a photo.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 11, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Good job, Mark. Both the growing/blooming and the photos.



Thanks, Dot!  I wish I could do better at both the plant culture and the photography. I strive to improve all the time, but I'm not convinced I'm making any real progress. Still, I have fun with it all, and I really do enjoy my hobbies. I wish I had more time and energy to devote to them, and once again I'm thinking maybe I have too many plants for my allotted space! 



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice plant, one of my favs! It is hard to fully appreciate this *little gem* from a photo.



"Little gem" describes it perfectly! This is one of my favorites! :smitten:

**Newsflash**
_'Soubiryu'_ is putting out buds now, and some of them are showing two spurs. :clap: Stay tuned...


----------



## Clark (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello Mark.
Do the flowers of the different plants smell the same, or each plant has unique fragrance?
Thank you.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 11, 2010)

Clark said:


> Hello Mark.
> Do the flowers of the different plants smell the same, or each plant has unique fragrance?
> Thank you.



There is what I would call a basic Neofinetia falcata fragrance which they all seem to possess, but within that basic scent I do in fact find quite a bit of variation from variety to variety. The basic scent is mostly good, but at certain times of the day or within the life of the flower that scent can be so strong as to smell almost "solvent-y" (I know that's not a real word  ) if you get your nose too close to the flower. The best way I know how to describe that basic blended scent is jasmine/coconut/vanilla/pineapple/light sweet oriental spice. Most of the Neos I have met tend to have fragrance shifts throughout each day and night and as the flowers age. Some varieties are far more fragrant than others.

Fragrance is a very subjective thing, but to my nose I would say _'Kinginrasha'_ seems more like coconut than anything else. _'Manjyushage'_ has a decidedly _Jasminum_ and rich floral scent which dominates the other components. _'Hanakanzashi'_ seems to lean toward a buttery vanilla scent most of the time. _'Kikuotime'_ (to my nose) smells most like mild sweet lemon cake batter. Just keep in mind that you might smell each of these flowers and arrive at a totally different conclusion for each. One may smell like elephant dung to your nose and another like apple pie. oke:


----------



## Linh (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2010)

OK -- now I'm hungry.....


----------



## TADD (Jun 12, 2010)

Both in S/H? Nice looking!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 12, 2010)

TADD said:


> Both in S/H? Nice looking!



No semi. Just hydro. They are planted in containers filled with chunks of granite which get flooded and drained (ebb & flow).


----------



## potter (Jun 12, 2010)

the upright flowers are very cool : )


----------



## Clark (Jun 12, 2010)

Hopefully the ones that smell like dung are summer bloomers. :rollhappy:


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 12, 2010)

Clark said:


> Hopefully the ones that smell like dung are summer bloomers. :rollhappy:



:rollhappy: Hopefully! But thankfully I have not encountered any Neos which to my nose smell that way.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the texture of kinginrasha and its upward facing flower! so sweet! 
another one on my forever growing wish list... LOL :rollhappy:


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 12, 2010)

Jorch said:


> I like the texture of kinginrasha and its upward facing flower! so sweet!
> another one on my forever growing wish list... LOL :rollhappy:



It is a very pretty variety and also quite petite! It always seems eager to bloom for me -- much more so than some other varieties. I like this one a lot too!


----------



## ncart (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice !!! It looks like they are putting lots of babies, which might need a new home.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 12, 2010)

ncart said:


> Very nice !!! It looks like they are putting lots of babies, which might need a new home.



Yup!


----------



## myxodex (Jun 21, 2010)

Little beauty with unique charm ! ... thanks for posting. Inspired by your post I bought one of these from a local supplier who just happened to be selling them. It's now in spike !


----------

